# A House By Any Other Name...



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

After accepting promotions and selling our first house, my wife and I started discussing what was important to us in purchasing a new home. Both being train modelers (her N, and I, HO & G) we decided to search for a house large enough for several train layouts and a yard large enough for a garden layout. What we found was a 1911 Victorian on 3 lots with 7 bedrooms, a study, a large parlor and a 1000 sq ft unfinished basement. We are currently under contract and already planning the renovations for the trains. We're looking forward to keeping everyone updated, as well as receiving your feedback as things progress. I'll try to get some pictures up as soon as I figure out how to resize them and insert them in a post


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just use photobuket its alot less work


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'm hoping this works from the Facebook page. I'm not very computer savy and don't know anything about Photobucket.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Guess it didn't...


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

BTW Lears, I got the engines, thanks again!


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's first peek at the "new" house...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking house!

I think your gutter guy either loved installing the run 'round the porch, or ... he never wants to look at a round roof line ever, ever again!

By the way ... your avatar pic has my mystified ... What, exactly, is that???

TJ


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks TJ... and it's a pic of me abstractly tipping my hat


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

_Very_ abstractly!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

It might speak volumes to a psychiatrist... But I'm seeing boxershorts and what looks to be an abstract look at Hold'ErNewt Junior 


haha,

beauty of a house though!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow that is nice looking house. You did good.










Looks like you gots lots of yard work thou. ^_^'

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The yard work can wait, trains first!

I always loved a wrap around porch like that, the curved window adds to the charm.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Broox & Pooky. We're super excited! Yes, there's lots of work to be done. Hmm, maybe I'll get my wife some hedge trimmers for Christmas...


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Those were definitely big selling (er, buying?) points for us Ed. Now I'll need to figure out a doggy door set-up so the train can bring us liquid refreshment on the porch!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> Thanks Broox & Pooky. We're super excited! Yes, there's lots of work to be done. Hmm, maybe I'll get my wife some hedge trimmers for Christmas...


Forget the hedge trimmers, I want a chainsaw! For those who haven't guessed yet, I am Mrs. Newt. We are very excited about the house and the many subsequent layouts to come. Our reltor thought we were crazy when we gave her the requirement of "space for multiple trains" in our must have list until my husband brought his G scale 4-6-2 with us to a showing, then she understood.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> Those were definitely big selling (er, buying?) points for us Ed. Now I'll need to figure out a doggy door set-up so the train can bring us liquid refreshment on the porch!





N scale catastrophe said:


> Forget the hedge trimmers, I want a chainsaw! For those who haven't guessed yet, I am Mrs. Newt. We are very excited about the house and the many subsequent layouts to come. Our reltor thought we were crazy when we gave her the requirement of "space for multiple trains" in our must have list until my husband brought his G scale 4-6-2 with us to a showing, then she understood.:laugh:



You know what you can buy her for Christmas now, Newt.
:hah:"I want a chainsaw!":thumbsup: (evidence)

Get her a serving tray too, for the liquid refreshments.

Get your self a video camera and you can take the pictures of her hacking up the landscape, that is after after she gives you your cool, refreshing drink of choice of course.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK.....I guess some N scale trains would be nice to go along with the chainsaw.

Maybe a Z scale starter set, set it up on a mountain on the N scale layout, to give the layout a 3 D effect.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

big ed said:


> give the layout a 3 D effect.


Then we'd have to wear those funny red and blue glasses...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> Then we'd have to wear those funny red and blue glasses...


With magnifier lens to see the Z.

But it would give the layout that far away look if you put the Z back on a mountain with the N down below.

There are layouts like that with different scales you know, the different scales change the perspective view of the layout.

There are pictures somewhere of what some have done I could try to find when I get the time if you want.

Might be something to think about, as you didn't start building yet.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

We love N Scale......great for eye strain. Welcome to the site and the house looks great. I am sure that the late John Denver would not want you to do any yard trimming and a little of it goes a long way.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

N is my wife's thing... I like the bigger trains, to chase the cat


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> OK.....I guess some N scale trains would be nice to go along with the chainsaw.
> 
> Maybe a Z scale starter set, set it up on a mountain on the N scale layout, to give the layout a 3 D effect.


I like the way you think Ed, I can always use more train stuff!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I see a bird of prey homing in on something small to eat. Rorshack??? would love this.
That home is beautiful and exactly what I would want for myself. A thousand foot basement is a great place to start and the rounded area is perfect for a nice big helix to the second story attic. This could be the project of the year for 2013 so take lots of pictures for us.
Posting pictures here is always a chore but after you do it a few times it's not too bad. There are easier ways of posting pics but they arn't on this forum for some reason. I save my pics to my computer first and then post them on Photobucket and from there bring them to here. Kinda the long way around but it works. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Reading the rest of the comments here I think I would think twice before I gave a chainsaw to someone called "catastrophy". Ha! Just sayin'. Pete


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

norgale said:


> That home is beautiful and exactly what I would want for myself. Pete


Pete most likely now that they have bought a house they are looking
for more tax deductions. Maybe they could adopt you. :laugh:

Pookybear


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Pete! We'll be sure to take lots of pictures. The hardest part is waiting to move in. All of my trains are already boxed and packed, so I can't even play with them


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Nice House!! That house would look great on my lot!!

I am still wanting to get a 7 inch between the rails type starter set so I can ride too! I do have the land for it now...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd pay rent to live in a house likethat. I really lke the style. Hope it has a five car garage too. pete


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

We're gonna have to have everyone on the forum over for a "Meet and Greet / Layout Building" party!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> We're gonna have to have everyone on the forum over for a "Meet and Greet / Layout Building" party!


And everyone has to bring a Train item for the house warming gift.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the way you think Ed!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll take something in N, Z or power tool size please. )


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> We're gonna have to have everyone on the forum over for a "Meet and Greet / Layout Building" party!


We're gonna need more glasses and chairs! There's a couple thousand members on this site... everyone B.Y.O.C. (bring your own chair) !


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Better bring your own booze too unless Hold 'er has some really deep pockets.
I up for adoption alright but the dog goes with me. Ha!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> We're gonna have to have everyone on the forum over for a "Meet and Greet / Layout Building" party!


Sounds **** a great plan 

Let me know when the flights are booked... I wont be too upset if you say I have to leave the wife and kids behind :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I dunno Broox, can the wife mix drinks and can the kids serve them?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah, but thats not the point


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

You know what's killing me the most right now? That we don't move in until February 15th, so I can't even begin taking room measurements. So I've decided that this weekend, I'm gonna set up a cardboard box in front of the house and just sit in it with some trains. Maybe if the sellers see me out there, sitting in the snow, they'll invite me in?


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Had the home inspection today. There's a small electrical problem. Apparently, there's not enough draw on the electrical circuit in the house. The inspector recommends plugging in about 3000 amps of something or other to get it back on track. I'll have to think of something...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> By the way ... your avatar pic has my mystified ... What, exactly, is that???
> 
> TJ


Unless he changed it....that there is a polecat - i.e. a skunk. I've got a few that live on my property (thankfully away from the house) and see them often.

Fantastic house - you can't build that kind of character these days.


----------

